# Critical Care - billing critical care



## Krecher (May 9, 2008)

billing critical care 99291 and placing an art line 36620, cv line 36556, what modifiers would you use? 
Thanks


----------



## racheleporterwilliams (May 12, 2008)

*response to cricial care*

-51 appends all subsequent procedures


Krecher said:


> billing critical care 99291 and placing an art line 36620, cv line 36556, what modifiers would you use?
> Thanks


----------



## Krecher (May 13, 2008)

Thanks Rachel but the modifier 51 is exempt for the art line 36620.


----------

